# Cleaning a 4x4 roof



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

I've just washed and waxed our new 4x4 and i must say, doing the roof is a bit of a pain.

Does everyone have to get their steps out to get up there? 
Takes a lot longer than a car doesnt it :wall:


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

I don't see there's any option but use a step-ladder unless you're about 7'4" tall! :lol:

I'm afraid it's one of the many down-sides to 4x4 ownership - I know, been there/done that


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

open the door, stand on the kick plate.. job done.
or open the door and stand on the side bars if it has them.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

CraigQQ said:


> open the door and stand on the side bars if it has them.


Real 4x4s used as they are intended don't have side bars - best way to damage your car off-road. There again 95% of 4x4s never encounter anything rougher than a curb stone 

Side bars are only for cars posing as 4x4s - sorry mate, couldn't resist


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

my car isnt a real 4x4 lol, so its not just the sidebars that make it a car posing as a 4x4 :lol:, i was talking about things like my neighbours warrior, the nissan navara, landrovers ect lol.
can easily stand on the steps on these higher cars (most of them tend to have a small step to help entry, or stand on the kick plate inside the door for access to the roof.
fine for cleaning ect.. will need a ladder or similar for correction though as not steady enough standing on the kick plate lol.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

I saw a Range Rover in Perth last weekend with folding steps!









I used to stand on the sills of my Isuzu Troopers to reach the roof. The problem with side bars is if you hit a rock or similar you stove in the entire sill and possibly the lower part of the door, instead of just denting the sill as I did a couple of times. My Troopers were used seriously off-road and seldom got cleaned, and then just a jet-washing.

For correction, you could suspend yourself above the roof and reach downwards


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Meguiars Ultra Plush Wash Mop


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

Yup steps come out!



DW58 said:


> I saw a Range Rover in Perth last weekend with folding steps!


Would you off road 80k worth of RR lol!


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Strothow said:


> Yup steps come out!
> 
> Would you off road 80k worth of RR lol!


Absolutely not - but that wasn't the point I was making, I wouldn't buy a Range Rover even if I could afford one.

I'm not doubting an RR could be a great off-roader with all of the tart-kit stripped off, but that's not the market they are aiming at. Surely very few RRs actually venture any further off road than to the owner's peg at a pheasant shoot or to deposit the picnic at a point-to-point. That aside, I've seen many older RRs in action off-road and performing extremely well - they can do it.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

SarahAnn said:


> I've just washed and waxed our new 4x4 and i must say, doing the roof is a bit of a pain.
> 
> Does everyone have to get their steps out to get up there?
> Takes a lot longer than a car doesnt it :wall:


Either stand on the sill...or do what I do:

Forget about it....it's only the roof........ :doublesho

:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## hutchingsp (Apr 15, 2006)

I have a small stool, much simpler/easier than steps just for getting a foot additional height when washing.


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

Standing on the rear tyre works great for the majority of the roof, the front you need a step though. 

I had a folding step that was great, had it years. Yestarday after I cleaned my dad's ML I seemed to have ran over it without realising when backing it into the drive again. :lol:


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

What about polishing the roof with machine? Thats bound to be a nightmare?


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

I just use the same method although I'm looking into getting a platform this year. 

Hardest bit is keeping the power cord away from the paint, so I just do the roof first, just incase it does hit the doors.


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

martyp said:


> I just use the same method although I'm looking into getting a platform this year.
> 
> Hardest bit is keeping the power cord away from the paint, so I just do the roof first, just incase it does hit the doors.


I always put the power lead over my shoulder and it never hits the paint :thumb:


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

Yeah so do I, but when you are leaning over it can sometimes slide off your back...


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

We have a small set of folding steps so i used those but couldnt get much wrist action on the job!

It does have the side steps and the dealer said that they are attached to the chassis so safe to stand on but i'm only 5'4 so probably still need the steps. Must admit, never thought to stand on the side steps doh.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

i have a toolbox i keep most of my detailing gear in, it has wheels so i wheel it out to the car for working on the roof(not just washing... for that i stand on side steps) but the box has grips ontop for standing on.. gives me about an extra 2 foot in hieght which is perfect lol (makes me 8 feet tall!!)


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

DW58 said:


> Real 4x4s used as they are intended don't have side bars - best way to damage your car off-road.


You are kidding right? 

Side bars offer the most protection for your car offroad actually. :thumb:

I guess you never see real 4X4's over there anyway.....


----------



## HairyMonster (Apr 3, 2010)

I've got a spare 2 step caravan step up, which does the job perfectly in 4 moves including windscreen (top half):thumb:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

On my landcruiser, I usually just open the doors and stand on the door sils, and stand on the tow bar for the back. Standing on the rear tyres is also good for access, but not too safe.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

type[r]+ said:


> You are kidding right?
> 
> Side bars offer the most protection for your car offroad actually. :thumb:
> 
> I guess you never see real 4X4's over there anyway.....


Compared to what you guys do we probably don't. I haven't been involved in any off-roading now since the early nineties, but certainly back then side steps (which was what I'm referring to - the sort of things you see on poseur 4x4s) were considered to be more hindrance than help.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

type[r]+ said:


> You are kidding right?
> 
> Side bars offer the most protection for your car offroad actually. :thumb:
> 
> I guess you never see real 4X4's over there anyway.....


I have rock sliders / side bars on mine....

I don't think I am a poser....but maybe so... :lol:

I didn't want to argue, just in case... but I'm glad someone else mentioned it...



:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

type[r]+ said:


> You are kidding right?
> 
> Side bars offer the most protection for your car offroad actually. :thumb:
> 
> I guess you never see real 4X4's over there anyway.....


You thinking of rock sliders?


----------



## NissanMan (Aug 24, 2010)

I just wax mine, mat do a quick machine every now and then, but as im not ocd what you cant see doesnt bother me. Just keep it protected :thumb:


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

I just used to wax the roof of my Range Rover every year and just snow foamed and power washed off. I only saw the roof if I was ever above it so as long as it was waxed I was happy.

I just enjoyed thrashing that big V8 round, much more satisfaction than cleaning the roof.


----------



## guy_92 (Oct 26, 2010)

I stand on the back tyre, make sure you have shoes with good grip though!


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Anti-slip platforms for me


----------



## DiscoTD5 (Feb 12, 2010)

I normally stand on the back bumper (it has a built in step) the rear tyres or door sills. Those little plastic hop ups work good too.


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> I have rock sliders / side bars on mine....
> 
> I don't think I am a poser....but maybe so...


Aren't yours just to stand on when you need to smash a window? :lol:


----------

